

Show HN: Okk – Create instant activity groups with people nearby - okk
http://okk.co

======
okk
Hi all — this is our initial MVP. A fair way of describing it would be Meetup
but with smaller groups forming around specific activities instead of a larger
general interest group. Have a look and would be happy to hear your thoughts.

We tried to steer away from making another specialty dating app — though
obviously some “primal” forces are always at play.

A big question for us right now is whether or not people are motivated enough
to network when it’s not for work or dating. Or, perhaps a more interesting
way of posing the same question: are most people only motivated to network
within the comfortable context of a larger organization (school, work,
industry event, etc.) or for dating; or is there some appeal to something that
is more unstructured? We were joking that we could have called the app "last
minute friends".

